# Dinner tonight



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice and light. Tuna poke going to marinate.
















Shucking some oysters. Some raw and some chargrilled.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not Navy Cove, but pretty dang good and salty.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh man, that's really making me hangry!!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Lookin mighty good!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's not the way to grill oysters. they posed to be on my grill. lol.
jack


----------

